# Usual time for T-E and Tren-E to kick in?



## pariah (May 8, 2008)

Im about to hit week 5 on Monday and Im unsure if Im feeling anything which is strange cos usually my nipples go crazy but as im taking 1mg of A-dex EOD perhaps this is the reason I dont feel the oestrogen this time.

Does Test-E and Tri Tren ( Enth) usually take this long to kick in?


----------



## tms1978 (Jun 8, 2008)

should be about 2 weeks mate, what dose of each are you on?


----------



## pariah (May 8, 2008)

600 of Test, 200 tren E. Im unsure of what to expect as Im used to using sust/deca/ winny etc. I tend to stay away from Enathate as I had a bad experience with it a few years back but decided to give it another go.

Ive read 2 weeks to kick in, 5 weeks for any real gains.


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

I usually find strength increases at start of my 2nd week on tren e.


----------



## Titchy Dan (May 14, 2009)

pariah said:


> 600 of Test, 200 tren E. Im unsure of what to expect as Im used to using sust/deca/ winny etc. I tend to stay away from Enathate as I had a bad experience with it a few years back but decided to give it another go.
> 
> Ive read 2 weeks to kick in, 5 weeks for any real gains.


Well i`d sayyou should strat to "gain" in week 3


----------



## pariah (May 8, 2008)

Strange I usually get killer back pumps on Test/deca but i had none so far. I wonder if this is the A-dex and im hoping this stuff is legit!


----------



## All4n (May 30, 2008)

Well how is strength so far? You should be getting some decent strength gains by now imo.


----------



## pariah (May 8, 2008)

Yeah Id say strength is up somewhat across the board. I dont usually peak offa anything til weeks 8-9 any ways...I guess its early. I really think the arimidex is killing all the usual indicators. I think I might take 0.5 EOD instead of 1mg just to see.

I think another week should be a real indicator cos ive read alot of posts on weeks 5 being the part where noticeable gains really kick in. However, later today I will post up the gear pics I have as a precautionary measure.


----------



## dog5566 (May 28, 2008)

im runing 600ml of test e, and it was week 5 to it realy kicked in, and strength

started to go up at week 3, get them pics up..


----------



## Tom1990 (Dec 21, 2008)

ull start to reallly notise a big change from 5weeks onwards maybe a little earlier


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

well given the info in that thread about peak levels. you should feel sides from the tren very very very quickly. within a few days of shooting it.


----------



## pariah (May 8, 2008)

The tren is an enanthate tho so perhaps it might take as long, then i am feeling very sparky and irritable to be honest. Ive put this down to the Tren.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

i felt it at week 3 but it really kicks in week 4 or 5.

Adex does dull the feeling (at least it does with me)


----------

